# Vizsla 'READING'



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Since getting our Brook, coming up to nearly three years ago now. Our Vizsla related Reading/Reference books have stacked up to become a nice little collection, which now stand proudly on our book shelves's.
We own a a prized (corner chewed) copy of the renowned 'Bible', Versatile Vizsla by Marion Coffman which we imported from a US library. A copy of The Hungarian Vizsla by Gay Gottlieb (fab). The Wirehaired Vizsla by Roy Bebbington. The Complete Gundog by John Humphreys, to name but a few.

But this past Christmas just gone, my wife bought me a book to add to the 'collection' that was to stop me in my tracks! It wasn't a reference book nor a breeders/owners take on the Vizsla.

The book in question is a heartwarming (heartbreaking) Photographic chronicle of one man Sean Ellis a successful photographer come film maker and his loyal Hungarian Vizsla *KUBRICK.*. A relationship from Puppy to 'Passing' when years down the line Kubrick Is diagnosed with lymphatic cancer and has tumors removed from tongue and paw, all photographed by Sean with loving compassion for his friend. Kubrick goes on to live a further 18 months. this book is a joy to own and now takes 'pride' of place on my shelf.

Trust me, try your hardest to loan or buy a copy, wonderfull photographic story that will have the hardest of you 'welling' up!! :'( :'(


Hobbsy1010


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. Just googled it real quick (Sean Ellis: Kubrick the Dog [Book] ) & looks like I'll be ordering it when I get home.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Great, I am now on hold with my local bookstore to see if they have this in stock.

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks! So funny, I also have a corner chewed copy of Versatile Vizsla!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation! Already welling up a little :-\


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, I picked the book up last night and by the end sobbed like a blubbering fool. 
What a great book..thanks again.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Since getting our Brook, coming up to nearly three years ago now. Our Vizsla related Reading/Reference books have stacked up to become a nice little collection, which now stand proudly on our book shelves's.
> We own a a prized (corner chewed) copy of the renowned 'Bible', Versatile Vizsla by Marion Coffman which we imported from a US library. A copy of The Hungarian Vizsla by Gay Gottlieb (fab)._* The Wirehaired Vizsla by Roy Bebbington.*_ The Complete Gundog by John Humphreys, to name but a few.
> 
> But this past Christmas just gone, my wife bought me a book to add to the 'collection' that was to stop me in my tracks! It wasn't a reference book nor a breeders/owners take on the Vizsla.
> ...


I've met Roy at a Yorkshire Game Fair where he was showing his whv's, a really interesting fella  I thought Mrs Doug was getting me "WHV, a dog for all reasons" by Roy for crimbo....but I got socks instead hummph!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Harrigab'

You need to drop bigger 'Hints' mate!!! (really Great book by somebody in the'Know')

Maybe for your birthday!!! (Fingers Crossed)

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...&tag=lpo_ixdpyaukusengl_book-20&index=blended

Ordered my copy from Amazon this morning (above link). With rave reviews like I'm hearing then a copy I must have!

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Get ready to cover your eye's RBD (some nude content) and also get ready to wipe your eye's!!!

Check out how Sean Ellis takes Kubrick along to 'Photo Shoot's' to settle his clients.

Enjoy...

Hobbsy1010


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

sorry, don't mean to thread-jack, but this is one of Roy's Gonegos pups, Roy's dog was the sire to our friends Dam


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Roy's is the wooly one!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Woowhh, that's some coat.

I don't think I've ever seen a 'WHV' With a coat like that!!

I saw something on Countryfile (BBC 1) the other month about Adam Henson's whv bitch not developing a long coat, she really looked like a 'Smooth' Viz!!

Great photo.

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Woowhh, that's some coat.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a 'WHV' With a coat like that!!
> 
> ...


the really strange thing is that her litter sister looks exactly like a smooth! chalk and cheese springs to mind!,,,but deviating from the thread topic,,,as my birthday ain't till december, I guess I'll have to order Roy's book myself


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I wouldn't, you'll probably get a 'Double' for chrimbo!!!(Sod's Law)

Looking at that photo again, did you smooth his dog?? Because it doesn't half look like a Wig!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> I wouldn't, you'll probably get a 'Double' for chrimbo!!!(Sod's Law)
> 
> Looking at that photo again, did you smooth his dog?? Because it doesn't half look like a Wig!!!
> 
> Hobbsy


Hobbsy the smooth looking one is Ruby, and she actually looks more like a wire in the flesh, Truly really is just a lovely freaky wooly one, she lets my boys and Rubes climb all over her, a really and "truly" credit to the whv species, her mother and father look sooo much like Ruby that I'm guessing that Rubes came via a 3rd party breeder from the gonegos strain that Roy breeds.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Again an amazing dog, a credit to the breed.

Ooohh yeh, good luck in the RUGBY tomoz mate!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Again an amazing dog, a credit to the breed.
> 
> Ooohh yeh, good luck in the RUGBY tomoz mate!!!
> 
> Hobbsy


 ;D yes I hope there's tears in the valleys for the boyo's,,,,,,I really think the Welsh will peg us back and beat us though, England are having a transition period at the moment and although we're having a resurgence, it wouldn't do any harm to be knocked back on our bums to make us wake up a bit


----------

